# Configurar memoria de video ?

## Kobal

Alguem sabe como configuro a memoria de video pra ser usada como mémoria principal. ?

----------

## r3pek

nao podes....

e porque raio querias fazer isso?

----------

## Kobal

Eu ja li uma vez que e possivel usar a memoria de video, como memoria extra.

----------

## nihues

Pode ser que a memória seja compartilhada... acontece muito com placas de video onboard... se quiser aumentar ou diminuir a memoria de video eh soh achar a opcao correspondente na bios.

----------

## Kobal

Minha VGA tem memoria propria, uma vez eu li no http://www.cipsga.org.br/ que é possivel ultilizar essa memoria extra, gostaria de saber se alguem ja configurou, credito que tenha alguma coisa a ver com /dev/nvram

----------

## r3pek

continuo a nao acreditar k seja possivel.... se calhar leste mal...   :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Bom, acho que não é impossível. Mas não deve ser possível usar, por exemplo, DMA. Além disso teria que usar um driver modificado.

----------

## jbrazio

No caso de ser possível que vantagens pode trazer este método ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> No caso de ser possível que vantagens pode trazer este método ?

 

Eu tenho uma GeForce FX 5200 com 128MB de VRAM, mas só tenho 256MB de RAM no sistema, numa compilação eu poderia deixar pelo menos uns 96MB de RAM adicionais. É claro que talvez usar a VRAM seja tão lento que não compense, mas não é nada impraticável.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

Então é uma coisa mesmo só por curiosidade.. porque se queres mais memoria vais a loja e compras mais uma regua.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Então é uma coisa mesmo só por curiosidade.. porque se queres mais memoria vais a loja e compras mais uma regua.

 

Basicamente porque eu não tenho dinheiro.  :Very Happy:  Mas eu estou relativamente contente com meus 256MB.

----------

## jbrazio

lol

Pronto concordo !

Agora até era interessante saber como se consegue transforma vram em "ram".

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Agora até era interessante saber como se consegue transforma vram em "ram".

 

Acho que é só escrever um driver. Talvez já existam até uns escritos. É que no meu caso, por exemplo, 128MB de VRAM é dispensável durante uma compilação, e seria um acréscimo de uns 40% (tem que deixar um pouco pra uma mínima exibição de vídeo) na RAM total. Só que não puder usar DMA e a taxa de transferência ficar perto da do HD pra RAM, é melhor usar swap.

----------

## dafaca

Sabia que tinha lido isto em algum lugar, nada que o santo google não ajude a refrescar a memoria.

Acho que o link abaixo responde todas as perguntas feitas até o momento:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/143

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Agora até era interessante saber como se consegue transforma vram em "ram". 
> 
> Acho que é só escrever um driver. Talvez já existam até uns escritos. É que no meu caso, por exemplo, 128MB de VRAM é dispensável durante uma compilação, e seria um acréscimo de uns 40% (tem que deixar um pouco pra uma mínima exibição de vídeo) na RAM total. Só que não puder usar DMA e a taxa de transferência ficar perto da do HD pra RAM, é melhor usar swap.

 

Hum.. até podias deixar somente 4Mb para a grafica.. :-P

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Hum.. até podias deixar somente 4Mb para a grafica.. 

 

Até menos. Um display modo de texto usa um word pra cada caractere, então são 80x25x2 = 4000 bytes, que é menos do que 4KB. Isso se você não for xiita o suficiente para usar um display CGA com 4 cores. É lógico que não é tão simples assim, mas mesmo 4MB pode ser um "exagero".  :Very Happy: 

E, em último caso, usar toda a memória de vídeo, reativando a exibição com o término da compilação.

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Hum.. até podias deixar somente 4Mb para a grafica.. :-P 
> 
> Até menos. Um display modo de texto usa um word pra cada caractere, então são 80x25x2 = 4000 bytes, que é menos do que 4KB. Isso se você não for xiita o suficiente para usar um display CGA com 4 cores. É lógico que não é tão simples assim, mas mesmo 4MB pode ser um "exagero". :D
> 
> E, em último caso, usar toda a memória de vídeo, reativando a exibição com o término da compilação.

 

Pronto.. só não retiramos a placa grafica porque senão ficamos sem memoria para utilizar.. :-x

(Muito OT.. muito OT, concordo contigo quando dizes que os threads se encaminham a eles proprios)

----------

## xef

Bem, não está assim tanto OT como isso, cotinuamos a falar sobre o uso da memoria da placa grafica como memoria real  :Wink: 

Parece que a solução mesmo é fazer algo como se fala naquele site, usar a memória da placa grafica como swap... Ou não, já que eles não estavam a considerar o agp, mas apenas o pci. A velocidade do agp é assim tão baixa?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *xef wrote:*   

> A velocidade do agp é assim tão baixa?

 

A questão é que eu acho que não se pode usar DMA, e além disso deve ocorrer uma certa emulação pra fazer o hardware da placa aceitar.

----------

## xef

Sem dma só criando um ramdisk e colocando lá os ficheiros de que mais precisamos podemos ter ganhos de velocidade, mas nesse caso já gastamos a ram que iamos ganhar, nao vale a pena...

----------

